# CBR Community  > Comics Should Be Good >  Line it is Drawn: Superheroes Break Bad!

## CBR News

This week, the Line draws "Earth 3" versions of superheroes and villains! See evil Thor, heroic Vader, Big Villain 6 and more!


_Full article here._

----------

